# Braids Hairstyles



## Dandy (Sep 17, 2016)

Give me your advice


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

My call?

To women:

Too colloquial. It sends a message to others who cannot or who would not wear their hair this way. There are [unfortunately] racial undertones that this hairstyle brings out. It may hurt a ladies employment opportunities, still, [yet!] in this country. This is Bu!!sh!t.

Some women look stunningly beautiful with this hair treatment.

If you stick your nose out a foot, some d!kweed will swing at it. 

It it easier to NOT be controversial. If a man wears this hairstyle, bias is worse.

Some will say I am exaggerating.... wear your hair any way you want. In America you can do this. 

I agree, but I am not blind to Real Politik.

Minor point....it damages your hair.


----------

